
OPEN SOURCE HACKER'S GUIDE TO THE TESLA MODEL S | Indiegogo - simonpure
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/open-source-hacker-s-guide-to-the-tesla-model-s
======
serf
a million dollars to begin building an open-source manual seems pretty steep.

